# sonnerie MP3 invalide sur Nokia 6680 ?



## Luba (13 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
je viens d'acquérir le Nokia 6680 tout fonctionne à merveille avec le Mac ! ca change par rapport au T610 

j'ai un petit problème néanmoins... : j'arrive bien à envoyer un fichier MP3 vers le portable en bluetooth, à l'écouter avec realplayer, par contre lorsque je veux le sélectionner comme sonnerie il me dit : impossible de définir comme sonnerie, format de fichier non reconnu ... 

J'ai essayé de le passer en Mono, idem.. La taille est raisonnable c'est un extrait de 20 sec...

Avez vous une idée ?

merci !


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

C'est une version Vodafone ?


----------



## Luba (14 Décembre 2005)

oui, sfr / vodafone...


----------



## juliuslechien (14 Décembre 2005)

Je crois que, mais j'en suis pas sûr, seuls les AAC peuvent être mis en sonneries sur les Vodafones.


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

Luba a dit:
			
		

> oui, sfr / vodafone...




Sur le mobiles Vodafone impossible d'utiliser les MP3 ajoutés comme sonnerie. Dsl


----------



## Luba (14 Décembre 2005)

Juilius tu as raison, en AAc ca passe très bien 

clic-droit sur le morceau dans iTunes --> convertir en AAC puis on envoie sur le 6680, ca marche impecc !  

merci !

Luba


----------



## juliuslechien (14 Décembre 2005)

Bonne musique


----------



## mju (18 Décembre 2005)

utilise le nokia music player du n70
tu mets tes mp3 sur la carte memoire
tu installe le programme, et tu vas dans les options en selectant mettre a jour liste.
et c'est tout
la protection a disparu

le link de nokia music player
http://rapidshare.de/files/4126795/mplayer_n90_mmc_145_1_.zip.html


----------



## djoudjou84 (4 Janvier 2006)

jai installé une musik en aac  mais elle ne marche tjrs pas en sonnerie ....


----------

